# Game # 5 Heat (3-1) @ Hornets (1-3)



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

MKG is out again tonight. Damn if it's not hard to get excited about this team at the moment, they just aren't very good right now and they are not much fun to watch either


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damned if we have not played good ball in this 1st quarter. Looks like a different team, hustling and making plays.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Stephenson had played a good game, but first he lets Wade flop for a call and now he's getting called for an offensive foul that might involve a punch. We have a nice lead, but we can't afford this stupid shit.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

**** they might kick the moron out of this game.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It's about time the Hornets put together a good showing. They're too talented to struggle as badly as they have in the last few games. Lance missing a lot of the preseason really hurt them.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Just letting Miami right back into this. They had a chance to hold the door shut but the outcome's very much in question right now.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The five seconds preceding that Kemba 3 was "Somebody get a f***ing bucket...THAT'S not a.....ah, okay."


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This was very encouraging, especially when you compare it to the lifeless and discordant efforts that we had produced in prior games. I'm not really sure that we shouldn't beat Miami in Charlotte though, especially with both teams coming off the road on a back to back.

In theory this team could be pretty good if they can get their shit together and start playing like they care about winning and they have a clue.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

They made some big changes this past summer and didn't really get to play together much. I'm not hitting the panic button this early in the season - especially given how close they played Memphis despite Kemba and Lance both having awful games.


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

Good win by the Charlotte.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I know it's still early - small sample size and all that Jazz - but the best defensive line-up in the NBA so far that has played more than 10 minutes together is...

Kemba - Lance - MKG - Zeller - Big Al

This Hornets team still has the ability to shut people down for stretches in general, but I think those 5 guys should be their crunchtime line-up in the early season. Zeller seems to take less off the table defensively and on the boards than does Marvin. And if Lance could actually start making shots they might be elite.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I know it's still early - small sample size and all that Jazz - but the best defensive line-up in the NBA so far that has played more than 10 minutes together is...
> 
> Kemba - Lance - MKG - Zeller - Big Al
> 
> This Hornets team still has the ability to shut people down for stretches in general, but I think those 5 guys should be their crunchtime line-up in the early season. Zeller seems to take less off the table defensively and on the boards than does Marvin. And if Lance could actually start making shots they might be elite.


Zeller's actually looked pretty good so far. I had pretty much pegged him as a rotation hustle big and nothing more, but I might have been wrong. He's looking like a potential starter. I'm also very excited for Vonleh to get healthy and see what he can bring to the table.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'm also very excited for Vonleh to get healthy and see what he can bring to the table.


We all are. I pretty much know nothing about the guy other than what I learned in the month leading up to the draft. Many scouts fell in love with the kid. I can't wait to see if their opinions were accurate.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> We all are. I pretty much know nothing about the guy other than what I learned in the month leading up to the draft. Many scouts fell in love with the kid. I can't wait to see if their opinions were accurate.


I suspect he'll have the inside track on the backup center job once he gets healthy and acclimated. Biyombo appears to have completely fallen out of favor with Clifford and Jason Maxiell's got a stranglehold on on the second-string spot right now. Maxiell certainly tries his hardest, but he's just a little too short to work as a regular center. Biyombo's an interesting trade piece though, because he protects the rim well and is on an expiring contract. I wouldn't be surprised if a team like Boston or Cleveland, that could use some rim protection, absorbed him into a trade exception or swung a minor deal for him.


----------

